# Lfts 11/16



## sirbucksalot (Nov 11, 2013)

Headed out to washtenaw county for an all day sit. Shot a big 8 pt with marinebuckhunter yesterday hoping for a repeat. Good luck to all today. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Day 2... Bow and gun ready! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry created thread same time !! Seen a nice buck with its head down scent checking while driving in.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Headed out in a few...little warm out today. Gotta have something to blame...
:lol:


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wish I would have built that tower blind. I'm sick of tree stands.
Good luck all.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

27* in Ogemaw county should be a good morning! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Last sit in southern Ohio. Buddy killed a nice 8 point yesterday morning. Bucks have been locked down all week here. Still have seen a few big boys though, just nothibg I wanted to shoot or not in range. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Ground is frosty in Osceola. No big bucks taken in my area yesterday. Hopefully someone breaks the ice today.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

In my stand in Crawford county, truck said 22 degrees. Hopefully today is better than yesterday.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

38 degrees and cloudy in Jackson. Seen 1 deer all day yesterday. Hopefully this morning is better. Good luck everyone!


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeep says 35 in western Chippewa county. Good luck guys stay safe!


----------



## taberoja (Jan 3, 2011)

In the pop-up Saginaw County...got the boy with me hoping he can knock down his first deer!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

NEED SOME ADVICE

Son texted me last night said he hit a doe and ran out of blood. Said he knocked her down, she flopped around, acted like she could not get up. But she did and ran off. Any suggestion on what type of hit. Hunting out of a ladder stand. Not sure how far or angle. He is 18 and hunting with my cousin. First time without Dad. 

Thanks in advance. Good luck today and shoot straight. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

33 degrees in the north country. Nice morning. Took some meat yesterday, now watching for a big boy or big fat girl . 
More shooting last night than in the morning. Get em now. The weathers changing for a few days.

Good luck to all! We are so blessed to be in a country that we can do this.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Probably a shoulder hit. How far away? When I was 15 I shot a buck that was too far away. He hit the dirt flopped around, got up and ran. We jumped him once that night. The next morning we jumped him again with a big blood stain on his left shoulder. Slug never made it through because the shot was too long. Live n learn I suppose. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

29 and frosty in lake county. Good luck everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Bunnychaser said:


> NEED SOME ADVICE
> 
> Son texted me last night said he hit a doe and ran out of blood. Said he knocked her down, she flopped around, acted like she could not get up. But she did and ran off. Any suggestion on what type of hit. Hunting out of a ladder stand. Not sure how far or angle. He is 18 and hunting with my cousin. First time without Dad.
> 
> ...


Get on the blood trail where the last sign was found and proceed slowly. Might have to walk around that spot in Circles. Increasing the size until you find more blood a place she stopped or her. Dont give up.


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoping for a more productive day here in hillsdale. Only saw 9 deer after sitting all day. Passed 2- 2 year old 8 points yesterday. Hopefully the big boy is still alive! Good luck all!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Went to a new blind this morning, hoping to catch them sneaking through the low land. For the guys/gals hunting Alcona county near Curran/Hubbard lake area are you seeing any rut activity? We have seen no chasing, the scrapes are being opened but that's about it. Good luck all! B 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Waiting on daylight in gratiot. Good luck to all


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sitting out here near Marion Springs Brant area. A few people when I pulled up but that was it. Got my little spot let's see what comes of it. More brush than I was hoping for. 

No shots yet either so


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Back in the blind in hillsdale. Sure was a dark walk in compared to yesterday. Hopefully that will keep the tigger halo guys from starting to shoot 30 minutes early. 
Good luck to everyone. Fiancé and I are doing a short sit this morning trying to get her a deer then I'm back in the bow stand this afternoon.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Pretty warm and going to be really windy and raining this afternoon in s Houghton co. Hoping to get it done this morning before the weather turns. I hear them moving so well see. One interesting note- the wolf hunters in the area are typical entitled aholes. Go where they want with no regard for other people.

sent from my Droid RAZR Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

State land on the ground in Van Buren Co.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mudslinger (Jul 9, 2004)

Out again with my son before I have to work at noon time. Yesterday saw nothing but lost hunters wandering around. Changed locations from Manistee Co. to Mason today.


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

Little further. He was in a ground blind. Doe was 15 yards. So he says. Using 12 guage 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

First shot in Isabella county 6:54 must have good eyes


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

First deer with my new savage 220. 30 yards, doe down in northern Livingston county. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

First shot 7:06 northern Osceola. Still hard to see in the woods.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

First shot was @ 6:41. Ogemaw county. Is it muzzle loader season yet?? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Going to be a great day in Hopkins Wind is SE which is nice. Took my 5 year old nephew out last night and he got to see some deer. A little 4 came out and when I asked him if he wanted me to shoot it, he said, "it's little". I love our future hunters. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

Been in the stand for 1.5 hrs. 715 AM no shots heard here in van buren yet 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mutes14 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sitting in my tree in Oscoda, only seen 4 deer yesterday 2 does and 2 fawns. I have had a lot pictures on my trail cams of the fawns nursing. 1st shot this mornin right now and very close!!!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Been on stand since 6:15. First shot 6:30 south of frontier. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

Never mind just heard the first cannon go off

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I heard a shot at 6:33am. *** it was dark! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone in N macomb? How are the weather conditions?
Good luck for everyone and stay safe.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bunny, I did the same last night 20-30 yards she dropped I sat back and she hoped up and hit the woods, she was like 5 yards into woods though. She was quartering towards me and hit a lung liver and guts. But it was my first deer and had she been turned a little more woulda got both lungs . Good luck sitting in pop up again 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billings59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Have to love hunting state land in gladwin county. Just had three small does at 20 yards with more deer coming and someone comes walking thru idiots!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Haven't heard a shot yet. I can only sit until 9:30. Hoping for some action shortly


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

8 pt down to go along with the doe I got midday yesterday... Pics when I climb down


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Headed out at 10 to track a gut shot buck. No blood at hit sight so slowly walked woods. Didn't know it was guts till I saw him standing 50 yds ahead of me and slowly walk away. Found his bed and backed out. Now have blood trail. Thoughts guys? Do I have a dead deer within a hundred yards?


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Buck was shot yesterday afternoon


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Got a windy morning in Emmet county but the squirrels aren't as bad today.

Didn't see a hair yesterday on my 26 acres and from the lack of close shots, no one else did either.

One shot so far right about 715am.

Oops, someone just shot off a double, not real close.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> 33 degrees in the north country. Nice morning. Took some meat yesterday, now watching for a big boy or big fat girl .
> More shooting last night than in the morning. Get em now. The weathers changing for a few days.
> 
> Good luck to all! We are so blessed to be in a country that we can do this.
> ...


Nice work!!! You get a nice one yesterday? All I saw were baldies and scrub bucks.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty calm in Alcona so far. No shots.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

BOOM! 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting to watch some hardcore squirrel on squirrel action. I feel like it's going to ask for my credit card in a minute to finish watching!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

redneckman said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice buck *******!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## doubledrop88 (Aug 23, 2009)

redneckman said:


> BOOM!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome!! Congrats for sure


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow what a difference a day makes. Yesterday was crazy non stop shooting from before first light until about 10am. This morning almost nothing. Alcona Co.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sitting in Lapeer with my son. Beautiful morning. Just had one go by on the food plot trail. Didnt see it good its thick here but looked young. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

Took the morning off as I scored a a beautiful UP 10 yesterday morning !! Taking son out this afternoon !! Good luck boyz/ girlz !!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just took video of a year old 5 point first time seeing him. 5th different buck still 3 years since I've seen a doe here.
Hope he don't wander all the way back. The trespassers will shoot him dead. Then I'll have to lay the smack down....

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Headed out at 10 to track a gut shot buck. No blood at hit sight so slowly walked woods. Didn't know it was guts till I saw him standing 50 yds ahead of me and slowly walk away. Found his bed and backed out. Now have blood trail. Thoughts guys? Do I have a dead deer within a hundred yards?


More than likely if he wasnt pushed anymore

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats on the UP buck. Hunting an escape funnel leading into a swamp in Kent Co. A lot of corn still up in the area so I have mixed hopes. Late season looks like it may be the time. Nice morning out. Can't think of where I'd rather be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

State land is Washtenaw Cty. Few shot from the private land to the south at day break but silent since then. Minus the squirrels that is. Speaking of, anyone else notice a light crop of acorns this year?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

HunterHads said:


> Wow what a difference a day makes. Yesterday was crazy non stop shooting from before first light until about 10am. This morning almost nothing. Alcona Co.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup no shots here NE Crawford

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Only thing I've seen so far this am is a 3 way tree rat porn....I feel sooo dirty...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Congrats on the UP buck. Hunting an escape funnel leading into a swamp in Kent Co. A lot of corn still up in the area so I have mixed hopes. Late season looks like it may be the time. Nice morning out. Can't think of where I'd rather be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

taberoja said:


> My boy just shot his first ever deer!! Nice doe to break him in...pic when we go retrieve, simply awesome seeing his joy! We are both pumped
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Back up in the stand here in Gladwin. Looking for a doe this morn after filling my buck tag yesterday mid-day. Frost on the ground and no wind. Beautiful morn, nothing yet. Uncle shot a big ole doe last night, dad is still looking for his.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Real quite in mikado only about 12 shots heard .. Hopefully a mix between the front coming and other. People getting board will get things rolling late morning/early afternoon ....


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Good movement do far in Osceola County.... 10 so far this morning... 3 bucks - 6pt & 2 spikes.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

2 does right at light could be sure of the shot so they got a pass. And just had a spike come thru 30 min ago


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

6 bucks and 7 does so far.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

wild bill said:


> 6 bucks and 7 does so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey bill hope you're doing good! 

Saw a coyote bout a half hour ago, heard a lot less shots than yesterday. The wind is just staring to kick up now.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Ended up being a heavy 7pt









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

6 does, a spike and a 4 pt so far in Lake County.


----------



## smileyo (Oct 23, 2013)

Good job lets see some pics now he will have that buck fever

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats Capt!, love the mass


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice buck


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

State land, northwest Roscommon County. Have not seen anything in 2days. Very quiet. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks to be a nice buck Captain, congrats ! Wish I could see some pics with some clarity, shoot more than half pics I try to look at anymore on this site you can't make them out ...

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Double Lucky (Dec 30, 2007)

Private land , kalamazoo county.She died rite in the corn field .nice when you can drive right upto them and throw it the truck


----------



## Double Lucky (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain said:


> Ended up being a heavy 7pt
> View attachment 50331
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one!!!!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Passed another 5 pt Sparky:lol:


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally getting out later today. Yesterday dad said a big doe was chased right in front of my stand by a 6, buddy of ours got the 6 and of course I couldn't be there because of school. Oh well, trying to make it happen today, Livingston co state land.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taberoja (Jan 3, 2011)

My sons first deer! Couldn't be happier!!








Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sirbucksalot (Nov 11, 2013)

I did not see any deer this morning got in the stand around 6 am got out around 1030 to go eat. Still not one deer sighting, this is strang. Hope they get to moving around here soon. Good luck on the evening hunt !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Got 3 in the chamber...SE wind here in Osceola County...been a good opener so far! Seen lots of deer and 7 different bucks so far including a few that meet the new APR(s)...just not what I'm looking for! My kid just got off work and will be joining me in the blind shortly. Let the good times roll!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Ended up seeing 21 doe and two bucks this morning in Lake Co. One of the bucks was a very large bodied mature looking 4 pt. I guess he is happy with this new APR in place . I saw him three different times chasing groups of doe. I would upload a pic if my phone would allow it. A great morning to be in the woods. Ready for round two.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Still out from this morning... Started my long walk at 4:15 am. Spike came through 1 hour ago. The 10 point I was watching bedded down offered no shot. Caught me standing up to get a better shot on him and took off. Good luck! Be safe!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got winded by two doe, darn it!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Back in the blind. It's getting windy here in Roscommon county. I have heard two shots in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Dont forget guys tonight if you dont think you got a good kill shoot dont shoot. that rain storm that is moving in tonight will wash away all your tracking ability for tomorrow if you wound one . So if its doe just neck shot them put down wright thier. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Had better action this morning, seen three bucks and two does. Of course the 6 and 7 points were dead on there feet if I wanted them, the rack never offered a shot. The 7pt was chasing a doe hard, he had what looked to be a bullet wound on the top of his neck, like a graze. He only had one thing on his mind though.......sure is windy up in this tree.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Windy and warm here in lake county. Saw 3 this morning 2 does and a spike. Hoping one of those big does steps out tonight


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got in my stand in Jackson co. Saw 6 doe this AM. Sitting in the stand that one year ago on this day, 5:06PM shot my first buck. Hoping to have the same luck again.


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

HCTE#86 said:


> Where abouts? I am on state land off of f97... Passed a fork horn last two days. Buddy shot what were thinking is a 3-1/2 or even a buck on the back end of life. 4 on one side 2 on other and had to weigh 180 easy... Biggest deer I've seen up here


Hose Road just south of Morristown road. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billings59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Been back in stand since 1:30 in gladwin county. Wound up seen 4 does and a small 4 pt this morning. Just had a doe 2 fawns and a button walk under me. Hoping to see big boy tonight starting to get breezy out of the SE. Good luck all


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Not from today but me and my dads deer from last night, he got the 7, I got the 5. Mine wasn't the biggest but it was the biggest one I have gotten so far. We got them about 20 mins apart from each other on the opposite side of 160 acres we are invited to each year. Only 2 deer down so far up here. I passed 2 smaller bucks up before I took him, fun times at deer camp!


Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Well nothing for my mid-day sit today. No sightings this morn either. About to get down and move over to my evening stand.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Fiancé didn't want To hunt tonight so I'm back on stand with my bow. Windy but looks like a good night. Haven't hunted this stand for a week or so.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been back out for awhile up here in benzie, new stand tonight had a little one come through awhile ago... Took this doe this morning


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Havent seen much all year, I was going to hunt a different spot but as I drove up to get my pop up, the farmer started to pull the corn. Hoping to see a few tonight!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

BIRD BARREL said:


> Dont forget guys tonight if you dont think you got a good kill shoot dont shoot. that rain storm that is moving in tonight will wash away all your tracking ability for tomorrow if you wound one . So if its doe just neck shot them put down wright thier.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My neighbor tried that idea a couple of nights ago with his crossbow. A few hours of tracking ( including a dog ) and no deer.

I think I'll just aim for the conventional kill zone, or not shoot at all.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm watching the combine right now pull the last row!! Woohoo

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

